# Motivation



## jkembry (Aug 26, 2008)

Ya know, I never thought I would feel this way, but I guess it happens every now and then.  This is the first time I have actually felt it though.  My mind is busy thinking about vacation which begins on Saturday (a week at the beach)...and a job change that happens on the 15th of September.  Because I am busy thinking about these things...I am not looking forward to training this evening.

I will end up going...and once there I will be okay...but the feeling of not wanting to go is new to me.  Has anyone else had these feelings?  If so...what did you do to motivate you?

Domo Arigato,


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know what you mean! I feel better after practicing but it can be hard to get up and go. Training with my kis is a great motivator as I need to be a role model for them!


----------



## Nomad (Aug 26, 2008)

Just go train.

No one can stay motivated all the time; it's how you react to the "down" times that defines you as a martial artist.  The good news; this feeling will almost certainly go away if you keep with it, and you'll find a new aspect of your training that re-motivates and reinspires you.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually...something happened a few minutes ago that frustrated the heck out of me...now I am ready to go.

But yes...kids are great motivators in more ways than one.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2008)

Go train and enjoy remember this is your time.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 26, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Ya know, I never thought I would feel this way, but I guess it happens every now and then. This is the first time I have actually felt it though. My mind is busy thinking about vacation which begins on Saturday (a week at the beach)...and a job change that happens on the 15th of September. Because I am busy thinking about these things...I am not looking forward to training this evening.
> 
> I will end up going...and once there I will be okay...but the feeling of not wanting to go is new to me. Has anyone else had these feelings? If so...what did you do to motivate you?
> 
> Domo Arigato,


 

 Been there. I've never regretted going and training,but i have regretted not going. That's motivation enough for me.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 26, 2008)

given the other things on your mind its understandable. Having someone there to give you a push always helps. 
My problem has always been the opposite. I overdo it and need someone to tell me to take a break! Thats not good either.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 27, 2008)

I made it to training...and it was worthwhile.  I am a little sore and stiff this morning...but all in all feel pretty good.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## Live True (Aug 27, 2008)

FWIW, I follow the 5 min rule when I don't feel like training (or workouts).  This is where you go anyway, and workout/train for 5-10 minutes...if after that time you haven't started to feel the rush, then it is quite possible that you are coming down sick or something else is going on....In the many times I've done this, I've only had once where I stopped and went home...and turns out I was coming down with a VERY bad case of the flu and was just too stupid to realize it sooner.....

glad you went and enjoyed! enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jkembry (Aug 27, 2008)

Live True said:


> FWIW, I follow the 5 min rule when I don't feel like training (or workouts).  This is where you go anyway, and workout/train for 5-10 minutes...if after that time you haven't started to feel the rush, then it is quite possible that you are coming down sick or something else is going on....In the many times I've done this, I've only had once where I stopped and went home...and turns out I was coming down with a VERY bad case of the flu and was just too stupid to realize it sooner.....
> 
> glad you went and enjoyed! enjoy your vacation!




Thanks and I will enjoy the beach.  I was also informed that I will be testing for Gokyu (Green belt) sometime within the next month and half or so.  So, Jumbi Undo, Hojo Undo, Sanchin, Kanshiwa and Kanshu on the beach.  I did some of this last year and enjoyed the ocean breeze as I was practicing.  Now if I could get my wife involve, I could practice the partner drills as well.  It just seems strange doing them by myself.


----------

